# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  need your imput on duncan's Bay area

## Blueswoman

For some reason my post wound up on the Ochie board, and as you know it is basically non-existant.  I need to know if you can walk to the town from Silver Sands, and if it would be along beach, or if you will have to walk on the roads.  Also, are there mom/pop restaurants along the beach.  Hope this thread stays on this site, as I know a lot of you have been there previously.  Any info would be helpful. :Cool:

----------


## south jersey gyal

I think it's along the roads the last time I was in duncans bay!! Sorry my memory is lapsing..

----------


## yetta

We stayed in Duncan's Bay 2 years ago for a few days after visiting Negril. We stayed at Jamaican Jewel which is near Silver Sands. Really enjoyed the kicked back vibe. There are a few local eateries and one local bar on the beach. One can walk to town but it will be on the road...not by the water. It is a fairly long walk but so peaceful. The town is on a hill and is quite small but is really cool. The locals are so warm and kind. No beggie, beggie.    Enjoy your stay!

----------


## ohliz

You can walk along the beach at Silver Sands and there is a small market there, and beach bar. You can also walk out of Silver Sands to Duncans Bay (near where Jewel's place is, and other villas) and visit Leroy's bar/restaurant on the fishing beach and there are some craft stalls adjacent to it.  On that beach, on Sundays people fry fish and hang out. The fishermen on the beach do sell fish when they come in each day as well.

There really is no town of Duncans Bay. Closest town is Duncans and it is a 5 minute drive or long walk on the road. It's a funny area...Duncans Bay is on the sea, then going inland you go under the main highway, then inland of that is the town of Duncans. I've only gone to Duncans to grocery shop, get air in my tire, visit the ATM and eat Chinese...it's a typical small J'can town and there aren't many tourists. I've not been uncomfortable there, but people do look at ya  :Smile:  It's a gateway to the cockpits, with the road leading in from there taking you to Clarkstown, Sherwood Content, Windsor, BBQ Bottom and other points south.

----------


## northcoast

ohliz answered the question perfectly....about a mile & 1/2 uphill to Duncans from Duncans Bay....better to get a taxi than walk (unless you are very fit)....actually, I see many locals doing the walk.  There are two small, local cookshops/bars on Fisherman's Beach to get local food/libations......on the other side of Leroy's, facing west is a lovely expanse of unspoiled beach that you can walk for a long time & not get bothered by any hassles....not sure why there is no catagory for Silver Sands/Duncans Bay, as there are many people who stay here.

----------


## Rob

Blueswoman,

Your post has remained on this site. Both the Negril and Ochi forums are on Negril.com. Duncan's Bay is no where near Negril, with both Montego Bay and Ochi being closer than Negril. We encourage everyone to use the board/forum that best defines what they are asking about.

----------


## Sista Whistle

Live band on Saterdays @ Leroys!

Be sure you gotta drive out, afterwards.
Otherwise it will be a long ''Red stripe-walk'', haha!

----------

